# Silly Question About Arugula



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

What is it supposed to taste like? 

I planted my first batch of Arugula Roquette from Seed Savers this year. On the packet it says for use in salads and sandwiches. 

Yesterday I was going through the garden picking a salad. I came to the Arugula and it looked great, so I picked some. I thought I smelled a skunk, but it was the Arugula leaves. I checked carefully and they had not been sprayed. 

Keeping an open mind, I took it inside and washed it, thinking it must not taste like it smells. It didn't, it was worse. You know how when a skunk sprays your dog or near your house and that awful stench gets in your mouth? That's pretty much what my Arugula tastes likes. :grump:

I think I'm going to tear it out and give it to the chickens. Then replant the area with some nice lettuce or chard.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

honestly I'm not fond of Arugula either..but it does grow well, you can always feed it to the animals or chop and drop it as a mulch in the garden.

i used to like the more strong and more bitter greens a lot more than i do now,maybe my tastes have changed, but give me the sweeter or spinachy flavored ones over the stronger ones any day..

every now and then they are ok in small doses in a salad..but i think i'm with you, i'll not be putting it in in the future, i've had it for the last several years, it grows back on it's own..but i don't pull it out, i just use it for mulch or whatever..any more


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, ronbre. Glad to know it's not just my particular batch. The chickens will like it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It does stink!
and its always the first thing to bolt in the garden (it came in my lettuce mix) I'd not plant it again if I can help it.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Nickie, I'm going to pull it before it bolts. I really don't want it self seeding in the garden. I would much prefer to have something yummy that smells good in there.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

You have to be sure to use it when it is really young and tender. I didn't like it when I first tried it, but made another attempt when someone told me I may have let it get too big. Now I like it in small doses in a salad...but only as a baby green - like 3 or 4 inches long.
The rabbits *love* it! So you can give it to them so they convert it to meat.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't like arugla either.. not one little bit. It is nasty and musky and bitter and icky.
When I get it in my mesculine mix seeds I always pull it as soon as I can recognize it.
Chard is an awesome choice!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I absolutely love it!

Peppery, yummy, spicy


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

It is in the baby stage now, no leaves are over 3". If it gets stronger as it grows, it's definitely out of here!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Arugula, like beer, is an acquired taste IMO. My 1st impression of it was that it tasted like something I've never eaten or wished to--wasn't skunk but close. I like it now but it took a few years.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

spinich, romain- green and red types, butter head lettuce and chard are the better picks for the salad bowl.
I tryed arugula, endive, and raditio and gave up on those.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Arugula and radicchio---beautiful little plants but absolutely inedible due to bitterness and overall vile taste. I was bitterly disappointed in radicchio. Gorgeous little things, just like the pictures in the catalogs. The chickens literally would not eat them they were so bad. Total waste of space, IMO.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

I wish I didn't like it. It has, to me, a nutty, meaty flavor that goes well with mixed greens.

Alas, it grows very small in my garden before bolting.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

woodsy_gardener said:


> I wish I didn't like it. It has, to me, a nutty, meaty flavor that goes well with mixed greens.
> 
> Alas, it grows very small in my garden before bolting.


I don't mind liking it esp. since it selfsows here. But I only use it 30% max in a salad and as the lettuce in sandwiches, sometimes chew a single leaf but know the taste solo will be strong. Sure beats mustard!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, skunky. You need to use it when VERY small. I've considered trying some as cooked greens since there's some in mesclun seed mixes, but havne't gotten around to it. Surprised about radicchio comments, though, I gave up growing it because it takes so long. Weeks & weeks as a fuzzy green till it makes the little purple heads. But I've never thought it tasted vile. Sue


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

my favorite green. To me, I taste pepper. No skunk that I ever detect.
I'm sorry it bolts so soon. I'd eat it all summer...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I like the strong, kind of bitter taste!! We mix ours in salad with baby spinach.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

I must have waited too long too. I didn't like the taste at all.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

*In best Newman voice (Seinfeld)* - VILE WEED! Thought I'd grow some since I liked it in salad mixes. I picked some and started chewing while picking a salad for dinner and had to run to the house for a drink. I was not impressed at all.

Jessie


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think it tastes or smells like skunk. My husband and I both love it...to us it has a nutty, peppery flavor. Definitely a strong flavor and a little goes a long way, but the flavor is very pleasant.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate it. Gross, so bad I had to spit it out then brush my teeth. Still tasted it an hour later. Mine was small, wee small, and had been growing in the cool wet spring. I'm adopting a new standard, if it's so bad the groundhogs won't eat it, I won't either.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Seems like a love or hate it green. Apparently it doesn't agree with my nose or taste buds.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I wonder if the conditions are too hot? I have noticed that sometimes it tastes fine and other times it really is bitter and strong tasting...so it could be heat.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I love it! It give my salad that "bite" that I prefer.

I've never smelled or tasted any that I'd call skunky, though.


----------



## HollyHocks (May 17, 2010)

Im not big into bitter foods, yet I love the peppery nutty taste too and put out 2 seperate patches of it.


----------



## substitutionpicks (10 mo ago)

It has a peppery taste to it, not for everyone...
It took me quite a while to get used to it but now I love it!


----------

